# P1296 error again help



## liam (Feb 8, 2010)

11 months ago I bought my Tt and the engine light came on it was the error p1296 temp gauge thermostat no problem the warranty paid and the car was fine till now, I was driving wiv the heated sears on full n the heater on HI and the fans set to max, the engine light came on, so after checking the error code,

P1296 came on lookin at the temp gauge it seemed normal although when I turned the air con on it did drop a bit any help and advice would be great

Car spec 180 4wd 02plate 71k

All help greatly received


----------



## liam (Feb 8, 2010)

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

If the same code has come up again I guess it is the same problem as last time mate, probably just a faulty part.

Charlie


----------



## liam (Feb 8, 2010)

Charlie said:


> If the same code has come up again I guess it is the same problem as last time mate, probably just a faulty part.
> 
> Charlie


Thanks for the reply .. But what I don't understand Is that I have had that part swapped out for the new upgraded green one. Are these parts known to break alot or is there any other reason for this fault code that I'm not aware of?


----------



## chrisp_1 (Jun 21, 2010)

liam said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > If the same code has come up again I guess it is the same problem as last time mate, probably just a faulty part.
> ...


i had to get a second replacement temp sensor adter the first replacement failed - company were pretty understanding and second one FOC next day delivery - swap it yourself, v.simple

http://www.wak-tt.com/tempsensor/tempsensor.htm


----------



## chrisp_1 (Jun 21, 2010)

could also be thermostat - you need to do 49C to be sure

http://www.wak-tt.com/climate/climatecodes.htm


----------



## liam (Feb 8, 2010)

chrisp_1 said:


> could also be thermostat - you need to do 49C to be sure
> 
> http://www.wak-tt.com/climate/climatecodes.htm


How much does it cost to replace the thermostat then?


----------



## chrisp_1 (Jun 21, 2010)

liam said:


> How much does it cost to replace the thermostat then?


part is £25 from audi - labour in region 2 hrs or DIY

Almost all questions can be found answered on this thread if you read through it all and the links posted within - 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=183841&start=30

happy diagnostics :wink:


----------



## TTparamedic (Mar 23, 2013)

I recently bought a Quattro 225 TT , the fault code P1296 continually came up! I researched the code found it to be coolant related and so I checked the coolant reservoir. Easy fix, I just syphoned off the extra 750ml of coolant the previous owner had overfilled the system by and now it works fine! Oh and cleared the error code using an OBD2 computer.  
Hope your fix is as easy, regards, Steve



liam said:


> 11 months ago I bought my Tt and the engine light came on it was the error p1296 temp gauge thermostat no problem the warranty paid and the car was fine till now, I was driving wiv the heated sears on full n the heater on HI and the fans set to max, the engine light came on, so after checking the error code,
> 
> P1296 came on lookin at the temp gauge it seemed normal although when I turned the air con on it did drop a bit any help and advice would be great
> 
> ...


----------



## TTparamedic (Mar 23, 2013)

I replaced mine with a part that cost £5 off eBay and it took 5 minutes to change and worked perfectly for about 6 weeks without my usual twice weekly error report, then it had the error again so I re-set it and again it went OK for around 6 weeks. So I have partially remedied the error code, it now throws the error up less frequently but there must be something else causing the error. I changed the thermostat and water pump and it still throws the error up. Now my Dad's car (also a BAM 225 MK1 TT) is throwing up the error so here we go again! His started throwing the error code up and a week later a coil went down, is there some link there? as that happened to mine also! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------

